# HELP! Pioneer Av Receiver VSX-527



## TriztekZ (19 d ago)

I have the Pioneer Av Receiver VSX-527 and it has been working for years without fail, but after I stood cleaning and listening to music, the sound just died, all of a sudden.
I have been trying to get it to work for days but it refuses to work.
I came to the conclusion that it is the Optical cable or the port that something has happened to but do not know for sure. Because it worked without any problems and then it stopped working. so I haven't touched the sockets in the TV or the receiver.
I have an LG OLED C7 and have connected the Optical cable from the TV to the Receiver and set it to Reveiver TV output as I have always had it. And on the TV I have set Optical out, which I have also always had. so the connection itself is not a problem.
I changed the connection to test 4K Apple TV to receiver then HDMI from Receiver to tvn and then it worked again when I don't use Optical. but then I only get '1080' because my receiver only supports that. therefore, it has been an easy solution with Optical.
Anyone have an idea or idea what I can do or try. Appreciate any help.


----------

